# got a new revolver ..



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

While at the range last night I picked up this pocket gun. It's a Rossi r461 .357 2" and really packs a punch! the price was right (under 300). it's not a tack driver by any means... but it's not meant to be. gonna keep in my pocket or glove box and not have to worry about appearance.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice. It's puuurty,too. I hope you keep it in some sort of holster, or gun rug. You wouldn't want those glove box gremlins getting into it. Over on the TaurusArmed.net site, there is a section just for Rossi.
Stay safe. Aim true.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking revolver you got there Mr.Kruz. Don't see many of them around here. For under $300 new sounds like a good deal to me. I agree with Drummin Man I'd get a holster to keep it in. Good luck.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. gotta save up for "Yet Another" weapons related purchase... it seams like that's all I do now .:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kruz said:


> Thanks for the info.. gotta save up for "Yet Another" weapons related purchase... it seams like that's all I do now .:anim_lol:


It's a disease didn't you know that? :smt017 Now just tell the wife it's better than hanging out in the bars.:smt023


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice new toy, was thinking about buying one myself. I like the Taurus and Rossi brand. Just have not made up mind about the one you got or the Rossi in 38spl.
Enjoy!


----------

